# Won't boot anything but stock after CM10



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

Ok, so I've been running Task650's Galaxy Task 14 forever. I have flashed various ICS roms (AOKP, CM9, etc), in the past, but always came back to Galaxy Task for the camera for Skype.

Anyhow, my replacement N7 is due today, so last night I was feeling frisky and installed MapleSyrup's (from XDA) CM10 Kang. Everything went awesome, played around with it for a bit last night, got everything set up. Put it to sleep. Hours later, woke it back up fine... TweetCaster, Tapatalk, some games... went to bed. I usually don't power it down, just turn the screen off and leave it plugged in on the night stand.

So this morning I wake up, hit the power button, and... nothing.

So I boot into recovery and flash it again. Now it won't get past the boot animation.

So I Odin back to stock, all works fine. Phew, problem solved, right? I boot into recovery and re-flash the CM10 kang. Now, once again, stuck at the boot animation.

So I Odin back to stock (everything works, blah blah bah), then flash his AOSP build... stuck at boot animation (in fact he uses the nexus boot animation from the N7 and after cycling through the first animation loop it starts stuttering/flickering, like it only loads the first half second of the animation before looping again).

So I Odin back to stock, AGAIN. All works fine, AGAIN.

So I try a different route this go around and flash AOKP M6, which HAS worked in the past... and... sticks at boot animation.

So, I Odin back to stock and now everything's working fine... so long as it's stock.

Anyone have any idea what the deal could be? This is really giving me multiple headaches, all at the same time.


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

Hope I found my answer:
http://droidbasement.com/db-blog/?p=2719



> Note:
> -If you use gapps, do not use 0726 from goo.im. If this is installed, after powering down, journal on /data goes awry and android will not be able to boot thereafter. This condition ocurred when USB was plugged in/ADB debugging on + WiFi on. The only way to boot if this occurred was to format data via the stock recovery (i.e. wipe/data factory). 0717 works fine in this regard.


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks for sharing a possible reason.

I have those gapps installed and have not had any problems yet... But I am on maples aosp build, not cm.


----------



## mldiroff (Dec 18, 2011)

Just an fyi, I've found that I need to hold the power button for a few seconds to get CM10 from maple to boot. I thought it wasn't booting either, but I tried holding it longer, and voila. Every time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

mldiroff said:


> Just an fyi, I've found that I need to hold the power button for a few seconds to get CM10 from maple to boot. I thought it wasn't booting either, but I tried holding it longer, and voila. Every time.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm at the beach for a week with my wife's side of the family, and in it's current condition (along with the arrival of my N7), I left the gtab behind, so I haven't even been able to test the possible solution I posted above.

But once I'm back I will give your suggestion a shot as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeeperak (Jul 17, 2012)

i was having huge issues on the cm10..constant freezing and the battery would die in a few hours. i went with the aosp version with a full wipe as usual and so far so good. it did take a few for it to come out of deep sleep. at first i was like wtf now..but once awake it runs like butter.


----------

